# Crinone Pessaries - Side effects



## Sara79 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,
I am currently on the 2week wait, i ahve very sore & swollen boobs and have been having slight cramps here & there, are these symptons of pregnancy or the side effects of the crinone pessaries?
Thanks v much


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sara,

In answer to the question.... both! Sorry 

That's the mind screw about the 2ww   the symptoms you experience (or not) are the same either way. Hoping it's a sign of pregnancy in your case   Lots of     for OTD next week

Maz x


----------

